# This years winter build



## JRE123 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2017)

I Dig it! Kinda like my old one...


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 8, 2017)

Streatching that bad boy out was a great idea.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 14, 2017)

JRE123 said:


> View attachment 431192 View attachment 431187 View attachment 431177



Is this the finished bike? Looks awesome! Are you bringing this one to the rally this year? Working on one for my son this year. Taking a different path. A chopper. Don't have photos yet, but soon. You'll be the first.


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 20, 2017)

oldskool said:


> Is this the finished bike? Looks awesome! Are you bringing this one to the rally this year? Working on one for my son this year. Taking a different path. A chopper. Don't have photos yet, but soon. You'll be the first.




Sorry, no that is not the finished build.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2017)

Brigs "FH" machine


----------



## JRE123 (Apr 11, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Brigs "FH" machine
> View attachment 441017



 Could I see a pic of the other side?  Same engine as mine, love it!


----------



## Rides4Fun (May 8, 2017)

Very nice!  Love the flow of it!


----------



## Stichtersharpening (May 8, 2017)

Nice job how well does the fh Briggs move it around? Been thinking of using one but worried about very low top speed.


----------



## JRE123 (May 11, 2017)

Stichtersharpening said:


> Nice job how well does the fh Briggs move it around? Been thinking of using one but worried about very low top speed.



 Well, it has good torque but still only 1/2 HP.  Was designed for constant 1900 rpm, I don't really want to ruin the engine by racing it to much.  I hold it @ 15-18 mph.  Suprised that it does hills so well with only moderate pedal support.  This was built more for show than go!  I have pleanty of other builds to rocket aeound on.


----------



## JRE123 (May 11, 2017)

JRE123 said:


> Could I see a pic of the other side?  Same engine as mine, love it!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 8, 2018)

Very nice work!!!


----------

